# ACER DVD Drive Code 10



## jcasper674 (Sep 24, 2007)

The drive in my laptop is an HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N ATA Device. It was okay until yesterday. Today it will not work. The device manager shows that there is an issue with the drive. It shows that "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". I have tried to update the driver, but am told that the newest version is installed. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2008)

my hp is giving me a code 10 error for my dvd rom. does anyone have a solution to this as it seems that i am not alone in this?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi jcasper674!! :wave: Did you managed to resolve your issue?

Hi [email protected]!! :wave:


This seems a issue with the corrupted driver. Can you tried to go to Device Manager, click on the plus sign beside CD/DVD-Rom drives, right click on the name of your drive, choose Properties. Then try to choose Update driver. Restart computer and see whether it works :smile:

If this steps doesn't work. Try go to Device Manager again, right click on the name of your drive, this time choose Uninstall, and the try to restart the computer. 



Post back here about the results :grin:


----------



## ronniert (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an Acer computer with a DVD drive code 10 "This device cannot start."


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi ronniert! :wave:

Can you let me know since when did this happen? Did you install any software lately.

Please try to check if there is a lower/upper filter in your registry as well


----------



## jazzcrazy (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the same issue on a Toshiba Satellite P205-s6267 model. How you you check the limits on the registry?


----------

